# Ruch pomiedzy interface'ami [SOLVED?]

## mcbarlo

Mam problem z ruchem pomiedzy sieciowkami w dwoch serwerach. Sprawa wyglada nastepujaco:

```

(internet)-[eth0:z.194/27]-(s1)-[eth1:10.0.1.1]

                             |

                             |

                             -[eth2:x.225/27]-[eth0:x.226/27]-(s2)-[eth1:10.0.1.1]

```

Oba serwery stoja na Gentoo i oba maja wlaczony w /proc forwarding, bo udostepniaja polaczenie dalej.

Problem polega na tym, ze s1 i s2 widza swoje wewnetrzne sieciowki (te z adresami 10.0.1.1) i powstaje konflikt. Nic dalej poza nimi nie jest widoczne. 

Czy jest jakis sposob (oprocz roznych klas wewnetrznych) na rozwiazanie tego problemu? Bede bardzo wdziewczny za wszelkie sugestie.Last edited by mcbarlo on Sun Feb 08, 2009 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Dlaczego masz na dwóch różnych sieciówkach ten sam adres? Według jakiej filozofii to ma działać?

----------

## mcbarlo

Ten sam adres jest na dwoch roznych maszynach (jeden na s1, a drugi na s2). No i wlasnie problem jest taki, ze miedzy nimi powstaje konflikt mimo, ze eth1 z s2 jest za eth0.

Chce zrobic siec w sieci z takimi samymi adresami lokalnymi w obu sieciach.

Co ciekawe podczas przeladowania adresow konflikt zglasza tylko s1 mimo, ze s2 ma taki sam adres ustawiony na eth1. W druga strone konfliktu nie ma - czyli jak przeladuje na s2 adresy to jest ok chociaz na s1 w eth1 taki sami ip jest ustawiony. 

Mam nadzieje, ze to w miare jasno wytlumaczylem.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

To nie ma najmniejszych szans zadziałać w ten sposób. Niby na jakiej podstawie ma się routing odbywać?

----------

## gall

Nie wiem po co walisz takie śmieszne rysuneczki z których nić nie można wywnioskować. Przedstaw to w jakiś logiczny sposób.

```
10.0.1.1  (lan) S1 (wan) >>           << (wan) S2 (lan) 10.0.1.1
```

Jaki jest sens takiej operacji? Ale skoro już tak chcesz to podziel klasę na 2 podsieci ustaw odpowiednie maski i będzie hulać.

Inna fajna opcja to VLAN w cisco ale to już rozmowa na inny temat.

----------

## mcbarlo

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> To nie ma najmniejszych szans zadziałać w ten sposób. Niby na jakiej podstawie ma się routing odbywać?

 

No wlasnie nie wiem czy nie ma prawa... Wyobraz sobie sytuacje w ktorej masz siec i odsprzedajesz lacze firmie z zew. adresem ip (ta firma jest wewnatrz szkieletu). Ta firma ma za tym adresem swoja siec wewnetrzna, ktora korzysta z tych samych adresow co Twoj LAN. Tak wlasnie wyglada moja sytuacja.

Inny przyklad. Kilku klientow ma routery i kazdy z nich ma inny adres na WAN (dajmy na to nawet zewnetrzny), ale taki sam w LAN i to dziala. Tylko ja chce to zrobic na routerach z Gentoo.

---

 *gall wrote:*   

> Nie wiem po co walisz takie śmieszne rysuneczki z których nić nie można wywnioskować. Przedstaw to w jakiś logiczny sposób.
> 
> ```
> 10.0.1.1  (lan) S1 (wan) >>           << (wan) S2 (lan) 10.0.1.1
> ```
> ...

 

Klasa zewnetrzna jest podzielona na dwie podsieci i maski sa odpowiednie (co wlasnie przedstawia moj smieszny rysuneczek). Tylko problem w tym, ze widza sie miedzy soba ip lokalne, ale juz nic poza nimi sie nie widzi we wnetrzu sieci. Zarowno jednej jak i drugiej.

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Połączono posty.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## gall

No a routing ustawiłeś? (Jak ta kto jaki?)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to NAT. Bez niego jak na razie nie widzę sposobu. To tak jakbyś miał w jednym mieście dwa takie same adresy - skąd niby byś miał wiedzieć pod który z nich się udać?

----------

## mcbarlo

Tak, ustawilem i on dziala w porzadku. Wszystko dziala, net jest, nic sie nie wywala, ale...

W momencie przeladowania sieciowki na komputerze s1 jest konflikt adresow. Jak przeladowuje na s2 to nic takiego nie ma miejsca i to mnie wlasnie najbardziej dziwi. Nie wiem czy tu routing ma cokolwiek do "powiedzienia". Bo w momencie wstawania sieciowki jego jeszcze nie ma, chyba, ze sie myle. 

Nizej masz output z route:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

xxx.xx.xxx.192  *               255.255.255.224 U     0      0        0 eth0

xxx.xx.xxx.224  *               255.255.255.224 U     0      0        0 eth3

10.0.4.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.5.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.6.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.7.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.0.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.1.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.18.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.2.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.3.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

172.16.1.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth3

10.0.12.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.30.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.8.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.9.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.0.10.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         CISCO           0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

---

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to NAT. Bez niego jak na razie nie widzę sposobu. To tak jakbyś miał w jednym mieście dwa takie same adresy - skąd niby byś miał wiedzieć pod który z nich się udać?

 

NAT sie na nic nie zda, bo nie wstanie sieciowka, bo jest konflikt. Te sieciowki z adresem 10.0.1.1 sa fizycznie nie polaczone w zadnym punkcie. Jedyny styk jest wewnatrz komputera s2 i leci sobie ruch pomiedzy jedna, a druga i stad konflikt. Przynajmniej ja mam taka teorie na to.

--- Edytowanie przez moderatora:

Połączono posty

Kurt Steiner

----------

## gall

No ale przecież mówiłem żebyś podzielił na 2 podsieci a co za tym idzie zmienił im adresy na adresy z odpowiednich podsieci.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

mcbarlo, edytuj swoje posty a nie piszesz jeden pod drugim.

Co do tematu, to ja nie widzę możliwości osiągnięcie tego co chcesz, ale z chęcią zobaczę co wymyślisz.

----------

## gall

@Kurt Steiner: Przy podziale na 2 podsieci ustawisz to w powodzenie.

----------

## mcbarlo

 *gall wrote:*   

> @Kurt Steiner: Przy podziale na 2 podsieci ustawisz to w powodzenie.

 

Nie zrozumialem Cie na poczatku... Podsieci wewnetrzne musza byc takie same, bo trzebaby do 200 osob jechac i adresy zmienic, a tego raczej wolalbym uniknac. Poza tym to nie rozwiazanie, a tylko obejscie problemu niestety.

Nie mam 100% kontroli nad moimi klientami i jesli ktos wpadnie na taki pomysl jak ja to wywali mi cala podsiec. 

IMHO to powinno dzialac, bo identyczna sytuacja ma miejsce uzywajac routerow w sieci lokalnej. Ja uzywam np. TP-Linka 543G za 110zl i ON TO UMIE.  :Wink:  Czyli sa 2 routery:

1. WAN - 10.0.1.200, LAN - 192.168.1.1

2. WAN - 10.0.1.201, LAN - 192.168.1.1

Oba podlaczone do jednego AP, switcha, czegokolwiek... Dziala bez problemu, nie ma zadnego konfliktu. 

Dlaczego tu moze, a na Linuksie nie moze? Przeciez Linux to bardziej elastyczne rozwiazanie.

----------

## gall

Twoja rozwiązanie na tych routerach może i działa ale jest totalnie to bani. Router w tej cenie obsługuje maksymalnie RIPv1 może RIPv2 w inne dynamiczne routingi wątpię. Urządzenie znajdujące się nad nimi zapytanie do sieci 192.168.* wysyła do obu routerów. Zwiększasz 2x ilość ruchu w sieci i wszystko zamula.

 *mcbarlo wrote:*   

>  Nie zrozumiałem Cie na początku... Podsieci wewnętrzne muszą być takie same, bo trzeba by do 200 osób jechć i adresy zmienić, a tego raczej wolałbym uniknąć. Poza tym to nie rozwiązanie, a tylko obejscię problemu niestety.
> 
> 

 

A o DHCP to słyszał? Co to za pomysł żeby przy takiej ilości dawać adresy statycznie po stronie użytkowników. Jak już chcesz mieć statycznie to po adresie MAC ustaw im to w DHCP.

P.S Używaj polskich znaków bo on tego czerwonego podkreślania podczas cytowania twoich postów oczopląsu można dostać.

----------

## mcbarlo

 *gall wrote:*   

> Twoja rozwiązanie na tych routerach może i działa ale jest totalnie to bani. Router w tej cenie obsługuje maksymalnie RIPv1 może RIPv2 w inne dynamiczne routingi wątpię. Urządzenie znajdujące się nad nimi zapytanie do sieci 192.168.* wysyła do obu routerów. Zwiększasz 2x ilość ruchu w sieci i wszystko zmulisz.

 

No to by wiele wyjasnialo. Jeszcze postaram sie ta sprawe dokladnie zbadac.

Tylko w tym momencie co proponujesz? Jesli chodzi o te tp-linki to mozna inne klasy u klientow dawac, ale co z serwerami?

Moge kupic jakies urzadzenia, ktore zalatwia sprawe. Tylko jakie? Istnieje tez mozliwosc postawienia tych serwerow rownolegle, ale z tego co piszesz to niewiele zmieni...

----------

## gall

Jak oczekujesz pomocy z mojej strony no to narysuj jakoś normalnie bo z twoich schemacików mogę wywnioskować niewiele.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *gall wrote:*   

> @Kurt Steiner: Przy podziale na 2 podsieci ustawisz to w powodzenie.

 Tyle to wiem, ale z tego co rozumiem (może źle) to kolega chce, żeby to było wszystko w jednej.  :Wink: 

----------

## gall

No ja do końca z tych schemacików też nie wiem o co biega dlatego poczekamy na schemacik i się wszystko wyjaśni.

----------

## mcbarlo

Nigdy nie bylem dobry w te klocki, ale zmalowalem cos takiego.  :Smile:  Mam nadzieje, ze jest ok.

http://my.net.pl/~bronczek/tmp/siec_1.jpg

----------

## gall

No adresy masz takie same ale maski inne (albo możesz mieć inne) więc powinno działać normalne.

To podwójne połączenie mam rozumieć jako łącze trunkowe czy masz switch podzielony na 2 vlany?

----------

## mcbarlo

Po_prostu dwie sieciowki sa spiete switchem z tym, ze na jednej sa zew. adresy dla klientow, a na drugiej wewnetrzne adresy. Rownie dobrze mozna_by wszystkie adresy wpisac do jednej takze to nie jest tu chyba istotne.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## gall

Po rozmowie via gg mam nadzieję że problem wyjaśniony.

----------

## mcbarlo

Doszlismy do wniosku, ze to nie bedzie dzialac i trzeba problem obejsc przebudowujac siec.

Dzieki za zainteresowanie.

----------

## timor

I nie podzielicie się wnioskami..? Chamstwo...  :Razz:  (a przeczytałem wszystkie posty...)

----------

## mcbarlo

Wnioski sa takie, ze to nie dziala, a przynajmniej na Linuksie. Spielismy serwery rownolegle, a nie jeden za drugim. Arpingiem mozna pingowac wew. sieciowki, ale nie powstaje konflikt i siec zdaje sie dzialac.

Dodam, ze wpielismy w identyczny sposob tp-linka 543g oraz Routerboarda i nie powodowal konfliktu na s1. Nie wiem jak taki efekt uzyskac na Linuksie. Nalezy jednak pamietac, ze w momencie wlaczenia w mikrotiku bridge'a pomiedzy sieciowkami konflikt powraca co jest nawet logiczne.

Tylko pytanie jak takiego bridge'a wylaczyc w Linuksie? Nie chodzi tu na pewno o forward, bo ten testowo wylaczalismy i nic...

----------

